# 2012 : le premier Ipad sans Steve Jobs



## petit fayot (25 Août 2011)




----------



## nifex (25 Août 2011)

Eh eh, bravo c'et excellent !


----------



## will0ose (27 Août 2011)

Au top le dessin .


----------



## shootingrubber (28 Août 2011)

Il est encore sur le conseil d'administration et il encore travaille pour Apple.


----------



## Pharrel (29 Août 2011)

Faut pas l'enterrer trop vite, il a encore la main mise sur la conception des futurs ibidules.


----------

